# A mozart songs?



## jamesyin (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
i am new to this forum and new to classical music
i want to ask Did Mozart write a song to his love Francois?

thanks


----------



## jamesyin (Sep 21, 2009)

or another composers wrote to francois?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Erm, pardon?

Not sure what you are talking about; can you give us more details?


----------

